# Damaged Tail on Goldfish



## arthur92710 (Dec 30, 2008)

I had a few fish, 3 gold fish and 2 tetras,(Goldfish=(Browser is the big one, Peach is the fancy one with a big tail, Mario is the fat one.) Tetras=(Toad is the blue one, and Gumba is the pink one)) then I was given 10 small gold fish, they all(mostly) adapted to each other. But 2 were eaten by on of my original goldfish. 
A few days later I found one small goldfish with its tail bitten off, then one without a head. :rip:
Now Peach's tail looks damaged, It was a gradual change over about 5 days. And now it stopped. What happened to it, was it Browser or something else? 

When my sister saw she wanted to kill me.
:chair:
I uploaded a video to youtube but its still processing.

*EDIT*
Heres the video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bF2C1bvzpp8


----------



## hckygirl_31 (Dec 19, 2008)

it looks like it could be some kind of fin desease not sure what though or it could just be the other fish are biting his tail but im not sure but that is what i think it could be


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

I would do a 30% water change of course w/ the neccessary chlorine and chloramine removers and add some aquarium salt as well as Melafix. I'm not sure why the goldfish has the torn fins. Is it rubbing on any aquarium decor? Are there any sharp objects the tail could have been caught on? How big is the tank?


----------



## arthur92710 (Dec 30, 2008)

I do change the water 2 times a week. I have a question, I have a Reverse osmosis system at home, so do I still need to use the chlorine removers?
Its a 10 gallon tank, I want to get a bigger one but we might move soon, so ill hold off till then. 
I only have a plastic plant, its in the back corner. 
Will the tail grow back to how it was?
Thanks for you help!


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm not sure how your R/O system is set up but, our first chamber in our R/O system has the carbon filter which removes the chlorines and chloramines so you shouldn't need to add anything to the water. If the tail is just torn and there are no huge chunks missing the tail should grow back just as it was. At least, that's what happened when my angelfish had a tear in the dorsal fin. I added the Melafix and with in 24 hours half of the tear was repaired.


----------



## arthur92710 (Dec 30, 2008)

I dont know how its set up, but when you test the water coming out the concentration of contaminants is like less then 5ppm or near.
Ill see if the local pet store has some "Melafix".

Ill probably get it from http://www.drsfostersmith.com
Is there anything else I should get while im at it?


----------

